# da vinci dv-6030 speakers?



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

got a hold of 3 of the speakers from this da vinci set...these worth anything used and in decent condition?


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

white van scam speakers...


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

brownmoses said:


> white van scam speakers...


couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

I hope you didn't pay too much :/


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

brownmoses said:


> white van scam speakers...


LOL, the new scam are these 3d projectors that come with like a 72" screen 1080P a guy I know bought 2 of them for $750 apiece acouple days ago :laugh: They say like $5400 on the box. Funny stuff


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been approached several times, but the first was the best. Guy pulls up and says the whole overloaded van and warehouse mistake BS. I say ok, what kind of speakers. He goes "you ever hear of A.R.?" I was like hell yea, Acoustic research has made amazing products. He says "NO! Acoustic response!" I lost it laughing. I said "Henry Kloss is rolling over in his grave right now guys." He said "Huh?" with the most confused face. I just walked off.


----------

